# Pub quiz in Brixton - dates, suggestions, recommendations



## tshax (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the area (and this board), and was hoping if someone could tell me whether Brixton has any decent pub quizzes? 

Cheers


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

Elm Park Tavern, SW2 on Thursday
Grosvenor, Stockwell, SW9 on Tuesdays


----------



## gabi (Mar 7, 2011)

can i heartily not recommend the one at the trinity. its run by a paid quizmaster who sports a madonna-esque headpiece and in between questions goes round tables attempting to make 'hilarious' banter with punters. its toe-curling.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> can i heartily not recommend the one at the trinity. its run by a paid quizmaster who sports a madonna-esque headpiece and in between questions goes round tables attempting to make 'hilarious' banter with punters. its toe-curling.


What day is that (just so I know to avoid it)?

Mind you, *nothing* could be as bad as the Hoxton twat/Shoreditch Fuckwit-esque one they had at the Rest Is Noise. Sooo wacky! Crazy!


----------



## gabi (Mar 7, 2011)

thursdays. its such a car crash. they used to have one of the staff do it but he kept not showing up so they hired in this guy.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 7, 2011)

apparently there will be one coming up at the queens head (stockwell, but close enough) on tuesdays - date tbc.


----------



## tshax (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I might try that one on Thursday, and if I do I'll let you know what I thought of it.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> apparently there will be one coming up at the queens head (stockwell, but close enough) on tuesdays - date tbc.


 
First one is 29th March.  I have it in my diary as the host with the most was very insistent that I note the date 

I think it's monthly initially but may become fortnightly if popular enough.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 7, 2011)

nipsla said:


> First one is 29th March.  I have it in my diary as _the host with the most_ was very insistent that I note the date
> 
> I think it's monthly initially but may become fortnightly if popular enough.



the most what? 

ta


----------



## UpstairsEffra (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a pub that NEEDS a talented quiz master? I may know of one.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

UpstairsEffra said:


> Does anyone know of a pub that NEEDS a talented quiz master? I may know of one.


I think you'd be better off going into a pub and persuading them to put a quiz night on rather than wait for vacancy to become available.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2011)

Tuesdays at the Prince Regent. Best for all-round questions I reckon.

Whenever I accidentally happen upon the Trinity quiz I turn around and find another establishment. Unbearable.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 7, 2011)

nipsla said:


> First one is 29th March.  I have it in my diary as the host with the most was very insistent that I note the date
> 
> I think it's monthly initially but may become fortnightly if popular enough.


 
oh i'd be up for this quiz night!


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 7, 2011)

boohoo said:


> oh i'd be up for this quiz night!


 
would you care to be part of Team Shiny Elephant? (total members so far: er, me...)


----------



## colacubes (Mar 8, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> the most what?
> 
> ta



I'm not sure, but he's definitely got the most of it


----------



## linerider (Mar 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm not sure, but he's definitely got the most of it


 
most of it or full of it?


----------



## nick h. (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind being a quiz master.  Is there any money in it?


----------



## gabi (Mar 14, 2011)

the guy who does the trinity one does it full-time, along with MCing weddings etc going by the shit he flagrantly hands out. the thought of him MCing my wedding almost makes me want to vomit tho.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2011)

there's a whole thread on this somewhere with the full listings....


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 30, 2011)

well, team shiny elephant gained last place out of eight at the queen's head tonight. Excellent evening, and being repeated in two weeks, apparently   the beer tokens were class


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

So the updated list reads:

*Tuesdays:*
Grosvenor, Sidney Street. Stockwell, SW9 - very tough questions with a science bent
Queens Head, Stockwell Road SW9 (every other week) - fun
Trinity Arms, 45 Trinity Gardens, SW9 8DR - crap
Prince Regent, 69 Dulwich Road, SE24 0NJ  Best for all-round questions

*Thursdays*
Elm Park Tavern, Elm Park Road SW2 - for a touch of the bizarre

Any more?


----------



## gabi (Mar 30, 2011)

PJ was a natural quizmaster last night.. top quiz

we came third to last altho given the state of two of our team-mates this was an achievement indeed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> well, team shiny elephant gained last place out of eight at the queen's head tonight. Excellent evening, and being repeated in two weeks, apparently   the beer tokens were class


 
Marvellous night  

I felt that team shiny elephant were the moral winners


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> So the updated list reads:
> 
> *Tuesdays:*
> Grosvenor, Sidney Street. Stockwell, SW9 - very tough questions with a science bent
> ...



Cambria, Thursday evenings. A bit camp, but fun


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers: I reckon that's enough to slap up a feature on my blog.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Apparently, there's one at the Duke of Edinburgh on Thursdays. Anyone been?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Apparently, there's one at the Duke of Edinburgh on Thursdays. Anyone been?


Years ago with gaijingirl.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's the earlier pub quiz thread, which I'll close now as I guess a fair few quizzes are no longer going or have changed days.
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/306588-where-are-the-pub-quizzes-in-the-area


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's the earlier pub quiz thread, which I'll close now as I guess a fair few quizzes are no longer going or have changed days.
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/306588-where-are-the-pub-quizzes-in-the-area


 
The one at the Sun and Doves is still running every Wednesday - http://www.sunanddoves.co.uk/quiz


----------



## se5 (Mar 30, 2011)

se5 said:


> The one at the Sun and Doves is still running every Wednesday - http://www.sunanddoves.co.uk/quiz


 
And the Recreation Ground on Camberwell Church St (former Castle/Babushka/Pacific Bar etc) has one on Sundays http://recreationground.co.uk/pub-quiz-sunday-the-recreation-ground-camberwell 7:30 - havent been so cant vouch for its quality


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers - I've updated the blog post. 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-pub-quizzes-a-handy-list/


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that the Trinity's is on Thursdays.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

happyshopper said:


> I think that the Trinity's is on Thursdays.


You're right - I'll shift it now.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 30, 2011)

Anything on tonight?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

ianw said:


> Anything on tonight?


Well, according to my new guide: The Sun and Doves!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-pub-quizzes-a-handy-list/


----------



## kittyP (Mar 30, 2011)

It was great fun at the Queens Head last night and I was proud to be part of the loosing team


----------



## clandestino (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Well, according to my new guide: The Sun and Doves!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-pub-quizzes-a-handy-list/



Bit of a trek for us alas...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marvellous night
> 
> I felt that team shiny elephant were the moral winners


What time does it start? Give us a shout when you go to the next one


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 1, 2011)

I went to the one at the Cambria last year. It was a good night, the quiz questions were pretty varied  but I remember the what's the connection question being something to do with Rihanna gettin a bit more than a slap off her fella. I can't remember the exact wording of it but it was in pretty bad taste.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 2, 2011)

Diddlybiddly, looks like an 8.30 start


----------



## Leanderite (Mar 22, 2012)

Elm Park Tavern will be hosting our first neighbourhood led Pub Quiz on 18th April at 8pm.  You don't need a team and all are welcome.  It should be great fun as we have lots of entertainment on offer and it is a chance to win some amazing raffle prizes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you the quiz mistress?


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 22, 2012)

I could be interested in taking part....


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2012)

And, of course, the Leander Road street party quiz night at the Elm park Tavern on Wednesday, April 18!


----------



## Leanderite (Apr 6, 2012)

Chilavert, please come along.  Leander Road Residents' Association is hosting the quiz at the EPT to raise funds for our street party.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 7, 2012)

The comments on the Trinity quiz are harsh; the quizmaster maybe spends a total of 5 minutes being 'friendly' with each table over the course of three hours. I'd rather he didn't, but you'd have to be a miserable sod to be so annoyed by it that you avoid the quiz.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello! Sorry to pick up such an old thread but I was wondering whether anyone knew whether the Elm Park Tavern quiz is still on? I think the pub might have open and shut (and possibly closed again?) since I last lost a quiz there. Or any other suggestions for a quiz tonight (except the Trinity) would be v much appreciated.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Hello! Sorry to pick up such an old thread but I was wondering whether anyone knew whether the Elm Park Tavern quiz is still on? I think the pub might have open and shut (and possibly closed again?) since I last lost a quiz there. Or any other suggestions for a quiz tonight (except the Trinity) would be v much appreciated.


 
I was in there last night so it's still open.

Not sure if they're doing the quiz still as not been down there on a Thursday evening for a while.  The Hand in Hand has a quiz on Thursdays I think


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was in there last night so it's still open.
> 
> Not sure if they're doing the quiz still as not been down there on a Thursday evening for a while. The Hand in Hand has a quiz on Thursdays I think


 
Thanks for letting me know - glad to hear the Elm Park is open at least. Don't know whether to chance it or go for the Hand in Hand. Oh dilema!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Thanks for letting me know - glad to hear the Elm Park is open at least. Don't know whether to chance it or go for the Hand in Hand. Oh dilema!


 
You could just ring them both up 

The back bar's gone in the EPT btw, but there's still seating there

They have new dingly dangly lights over the bar as well.  Imagine it'll get quite warm if you sit at the bar (although there were no light bulbs in them yesterday)


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could just ring them both up
> 
> The back bar's gone in the EPT btw, but there's still seating there
> 
> They have new dingly dangly lights over the bar as well. Imagine it'll get quite warm if you sit at the bar (although there were no light bulbs in them yesterday)


 
You know, I never even thought of ringing them up. Completely forgot the phone as an option. But good news is that the Elm Park quiz IS on a Thursday. We came third (after a bit of sympathy support from some of the locals). And I thought the refirb has been done really well - and that's from someone that hates change (e.g. the Trinity). No bulbs in the dangly lights last night either, see what you mean about it being a potential hot plate


----------



## Kanda (Apr 13, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Thanks for letting me know - glad to hear the Elm Park is open at least. Don't know whether to chance it or go for the Hand in Hand. Oh dilema!


 
Hand one was cancelled last night due to low turnout.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> You know, I never even thought of ringing them up. Completely forgot the phone as an option. But good news is that the Elm Park quiz IS on a Thursday. We came third (after a bit of sympathy support from some of the locals). And I thought the refirb has been done really well - and that's from someone that hates change (e.g. the Trinity). No bulbs in the dangly lights last night either, see what you mean about it being a potential hot plate


 
The refurb has only just started!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand one was cancelled last night due to low turnout.


 
oh, I thought the one in the Hand was also on a Thursday


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

Damarr said:


> The comments on the Trinity quiz are harsh; the quizmaster maybe spends a total of 5 minutes being 'friendly' with each table over the course of three hours. I'd rather he didn't, but you'd have to be a miserable sod to be so annoyed by it that you avoid the quiz.



Got no probs with friendliness. But a) he's a class A dork and b) he's a lech. If there's an attractive girl in a group she gets um, special attention.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The refurb has only just started!


 
Goes to show what I know!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Goes to show what I know!


 
The loos are being moved downstairs.  I hate stairs in pubs.  I'm always scared of falling down them


----------



## Leanderite (Apr 16, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> Hello! Sorry to pick up such an old thread but I was wondering whether anyone knew whether the Elm Park Tavern quiz is still on? I think the pub might have open and shut (and possibly closed again?) since I last lost a quiz there. Or any other suggestions for a quiz tonight (except the Trinity) would be v much appreciated.


 
Come to the pub quiz on the 18th April at the Elm Park Tavern.  It's being hosted by Leander Road but everyone is welcome!  Starts 8pm.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2012)

Are there any local pub quizzes on Wednesdays?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 28, 2012)

The Regent, but that's not exactly Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The Regent, but that's not exactly Brixton.


Thought that was on Tuesdays?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 28, 2012)

You're right. Sorry my brain is a bit addled from the weekend and working...


----------



## leanderman (Aug 28, 2012)

I have lured friends to Brixton on the false pretences of a quiz. oh dear


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry. Doesn't the Commercial do a Wednesday quiz? I'm sure somewhere Herne Hill based does. Or the Bear in Camberwell - same quiz co.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 29, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I have lured friends to Brixton on the false pretences of a quiz. oh dear


PM me your email and I'll send you one of my quizzes. Hand-crafted by a magpie with a pile of books. I've got all the quizzes I compiled for The Albert. You can sit around the table in a pub of your choice teasing your brains.


----------



## PartyThyme (Aug 29, 2012)

The Elm Park is still hosting one every Sunday. Starts about 9 usually. Does anyone drink there from this forum btw? If so you'd probably know me.


----------



## billythefish (Aug 29, 2012)

PartyThyme said:


> The Elm Park is still hosting one every Sunday. Starts about 9 usually. Does anyone drink there from this forum btw? If so you'd probably know me.


I thought it was Thursdays...
I drink there from time to time - used to be a lot more regular before work started piling up, and am a veteran of MANY quizzes!


----------



## PartyThyme (Aug 29, 2012)

billythefish said:


> I thought it was Thursdays...
> I drink there from time to time - used to be a lot more regular before work started piling up, and am a veteran of MANY quizzes!


 
Eek! Yes I meant to say Thursday. It's not a bad quiz, I've never won it but came 2nd and 3rd recently.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2012)

PartyThyme said:


> The Elm Park is still hosting one every Sunday. Starts about 9 usually. Does anyone drink there from this forum btw? If so you'd probably know me.


 
Was there with Winot on Tuesday night. May try a crack at the quiz, when I next get a free evening.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to update and add lots more detail to the pub quiz guide and stick it on BrixtonBuzz.

I'd really appreciate it if folks could take a look and tell me what events are missing/no longer happening.  Thanks.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-pub-quizzes-a-handy-list/


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 7, 2012)

I asked at the Queen's Head about their Tuesday quiz a month or so ago, and they said they'd lost their quizmaster, so you can take that off the list.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

Rich at Brixton Buzz has compiled a handy guide of all the pub quizzes in Brixton.

If he's missed any, please add them here and I'll make sure they get added to the collection. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/the-brixton-pub-quiz-guide/


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm doing one at Sudbourne School on Friday, March 14. (All welcome. 8pm. Cheap bar)

Never knew it was so hard to get the right mix of questions!


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'm doing one at Sudbourne School on Friday, March 14. (All welcome. 8pm. Cheap bar)
> 
> Never knew it was so hard to get the right mix of questions!


How 'cheap' is the bar?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> How 'cheap' is the bar?



Take-out prices


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Take-out prices


What does that American sounding phrase mean?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> What does that American sounding phrase mean?



It means 6 cans of Red Stripe for a fiver surely


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'm doing one at Sudbourne School on Friday, March 14. (All welcome. 8pm. Cheap bar)
> 
> Never knew it was so hard to get the right mix of questions!


 
In the Railway in Tulse Hill Last Thursday, the quiz had a round about Michael Jackson and a paper plane contest for the tiebreaker.

I was just in for a drink, not the quiz, but still good to see something different.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> What does that American sounding phrase mean?



What you would pay in an offie, rather than a pub


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What you would pay in an offie, rather than a pub





colacubes said:


> It means 6 cans of Red Stripe for a fiver surely


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What you would pay in an offie, rather than a pub


Anyway, leanderman, your correct use of 'cheap bar' is to be applauded and I hope the quiz goes well.


----------



## technical (Mar 7, 2014)

The 'creative' round in the Elm Park Tavern always stuffs us up


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'm doing one at Sudbourne School on Friday, March 14. (All welcome. 8pm. Cheap bar)
> 
> Never knew it was so hard to get the right mix of questions!


Some genuinely brains-the-size-of-a-planet friends of mine participated in the last one and came second last, I think.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Some genuinely brains-the-size-of-a-planet friends of mine participated in the last one and came second last, I think.



Going to be much easier on my watch!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Going to be much easier on my watch!


I don't think it was that it was _hard_ as such - just very TV and minor celeb oriented!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2014)

If anyone is going to the EPT quiz, I'd really appreciate it if they could take a photo to illustrate the new interior - the one on BBuzz is very out of date!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/the-brixton-pub-quiz-guide/


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't think it was that it was _hard_ as such - just very TV and minor celeb oriented!



Good point. Am struggling on questions for the celeb round as it is.


----------



## HKal (Mar 13, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm going to update and add lots more detail to the pub quiz guide and stick it on BrixtonBuzz.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if folks could take a look and tell me what events are missing/no longer happening.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-pub-quizzes-a-handy-list/




Hi Editor

I took the photos for their website and would be happy to send you a couple.

Let me know


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a Wednesday night pub quiz... Anyone in the know of one?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's the updated pub quiz guide: 









						Brixton Pub Quiz Guide (and surrounding areas) – updated October 2020
					

We’ve trawled the local websites to update our Pub Quiz Guide for Brixton, but be sure to check with the venue before setting out as some may be cancelled at short notice (or not even exist).…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------

